# Tons of this in my overseed



## Agiuliano10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyone know what it is and will a pre emergent next year take care of it?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This is bittercress, pobably hairy bittercress (Cardamine hirsuta). I've seen it germinate not only in fall but almost in all seasons. Because I don't have a pre emergent, I can't say anything about it, unfortunately.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

You can use google lens for weed identification in the future.....and then google to figure out how to get rid of it.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Agiuliano10 said:


> View attachment 1078
> 
> View attachment 1077
> 
> Anyone know what it is and will a pre emergent next year take care of it?


Yes prodiamine should help prevent it. When did you drop your seed and did you spray tenacity at seed down? An app of tenacity 30DAG should kill any bittercress.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you didn’t apply tenacity expect weeds


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I skipped the tenacity at seed down and 30-day mark. Hand pulling everything since only 400 sq ft on full hellstrip reno. Using needlenose pliers and fingertips. A few crabgrass plants, mostly broadleaf weeds. Definitely would have saved me some time. It is so close to a freeze though that I don't see the point in spraying now at 33 DAG. Dense turf is slowing down growth of weeds. I have tenacity on hand, which I will use next year when I do the whole front yard.


----------

